# Wing Chun



## Doer (Sep 13, 2013)

Hey, any of you guys ever heard of Bruce Lee? Sure. Did you know his main art before he created Jeet Kun Do, was Wing Chun?

So, anybody practicing Wing Chun?


----------



## kinetic (Sep 13, 2013)

You know I still do the Sil Lim Tao everyday. My toddler is starting to mimmich it. Some people bag on the old traditional stuff.

I say Fuk 'em if they can't take a Jut!


----------



## Doer (Sep 14, 2013)

Yes, I do too. 

I've decided to build a Mook Jonk and really practice again. I have the trunk block laminated with the 9 wood pieces and the outside is nothing fancy. It isn't teak or walnut, too expensive. I just went with Red Cedar. I bought the 3 arms and 1 leg already. Just need to bore the 4 holes while it is still a square block and then I have guy that will turn that on a lathe to make a "cedar" log. So, a full dummy for around $250.

How is your stance after all that practice? Mine eventually deepened nicely, and when it did it was by drops of a inch or more.


----------



## kinetic (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm on the wrong side of 35 and I know that I can still hold a horse stance long enough to make my wife happy if ya catch my drift lol.

That's awesome with the dummy, I haven't had access to one in years. I use what remains from serious training years and years ago to maintain a level of fitness and sometimes kick my own ass when I slip.

I am getting some 16kg kettlebells for christmas, just to touch on our previous discussion. Have a good day doer.


----------

